# I don't think I like it. (the acoustasonic Jazzmaster)



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

but I didn't like the Tele version either and it ended up playing nicely. still, I wouldn't rush out to get one










Fender | Acoustasonic Jazzmaster


The first offset to join the Fender Acoustasonic series, the American Acoustasonic Jazzmaster follows the same innovative hollow body design as the Acoustasonic Telecaster and Acoustasonic Stratocaster before it, offering a rich, open acoustic tone. But the real magic happens when you plug it...




www.chicagomusicexchange.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I wish they'd come up with different shape for once. But it seems to be the way of the market that new shapes and designs are OK for some makers but others are trapped in the same old thing.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

There was once a time that I could say that I didn't like Fender's Acoustasonic guitars.
But I've slowly started warming to them and I think I do like the Jazzmaster version.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thats what that was supposed to be?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Me no likey


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn’t fvck that with a stolen dick.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oops. Just posted a similar thread. I think I like it, though some of the colour choices don't really appeal to me.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I think they did a pretty good job with the Acoustisonic overall. I get that people want a familiar shape.

But the whole concept isn't for me. Because they're so resonant and easy to play, it would just encourage me to noodle unplugged, which translates to garbage playing once I plug back in. I had that problem with Godin Multiacs and Acousticasters. 😆


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

They’re pretty cool...something different. Just very overpriced IMO.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

2manyGuitars said:


> I wouldn’t fvck that with a stolen dick.


Im certain i would drop my pick in the green one. Its got a pretty hole.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

tomee2 said:


> I wish they'd come up with different shape for once. But it seems to be the way of the market that new shapes and designs are OK for some makers but others are trapped in the same old thing.


I find this to be an interesting thought. We want the big guys to create new designs but a 6 saddle tele looks "off". Apparently the best guitars were made in the 50's/60's and we just want those shapes with modern playability. No one bought the fender maverick, performer (I mean the pointy one), swinger etc. Ultimately the market dictates what the manufacturers make, and that's strats, teles, LP's and SG's with slight variations. 

This isn't just in the guitar world, look at watches. A rolex sea dweller with red text vs white text is seen as a massive change. AP has one basic shape they've been churning out since the 70's and got absolutely spit roasted for a new (albeit horrible) case design.

As long as we keep buying up those classic shapes, Fender and Gibson have no reason to make drastic changes.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Grab n Go said:


> noodle unplugged, which translates to garbage playing ... Godin Multiacs


or a completely different plugged sound like '80s Afropop with a Multiac through a Roland JC amp. or to go a different direction like Sylvain Luc with that ear splitting clean transient on a particular kind of jazz fusion playing. 

I'm not sold on those things. I guess trying it in a music store is different than living with one playing it every day.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

vadsy said:


> but I didn't like the Tele version either and it ended up playing nicely. still, I wouldn't rush out to get one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The acoustasonic series does not need to exist as far as I’m concerned.

_5 months from now. Owns one with pride_


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

saw these in my Music Zoo email today....really interesting, i just dont know how much use I would get from one, and something like this would need to be heard in person.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

🤢


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Then it wasn't designed with you in mind?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

crann said:


> I find this to be an interesting thought. We want the big guys to create new designs but a 6 saddle tele looks "off". Apparently the best guitars were made in the 50's/60's and we just want those shapes with modern playability. No one bought the fender maverick, performer (I mean the pointy one), swinger etc. Ultimately the market dictates what the manufacturers make, and that's strats, teles, LP's and SG's with slight variations.
> 
> This isn't just in the guitar world, look at watches. A rolex sea dweller with red text vs white text is seen as a massive change. AP has one basic shape they've been churning out since the 70's and got absolutely spit roasted for a new (albeit horrible) case design.
> 
> As long as we keep buying up those classic shapes, Fender and Gibson have no reason to make drastic changes.


That's a good description of the problem, and how it's not just guitars but anything with an aesthetic or design aspect to it. Porsche 911 comes to mind, as does the Dodge Challenger.

Gibson tried some new shapes in the 70s and 80s too, all gone.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> or a completely different plugged sound like '80s Afropop with a Multiac through a Roland JC amp. or to go a different direction like Sylvain Luc with that ear splitting clean transient on a particular kind of jazz fusion playing.


Yeah, that infamous piezo quack. That's one thing the Acousticsonics have going for them. There's Fishman modelling built in. I use one of their Aura DI devices for piezo pickups to make it sound more natural.

I've only owned one guitar with acoustic modelling built in. It was the Ovation VXT. That guitar was fantastic. Really should have kept that one. I'd much prefer it over the Acoustisonic.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

The worst thing is that they sound like complete dogshit unplugged. 
I get the idea behind it, but it seems like you sacrifice a ton for a guitar that isn't particularly good at being either an electric or an acoustic.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

To me it means you could replace a neck on a Professional II or an Ultra with one that has an ebony fretboard.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

When this combination came together for me, it became peace, love, and happiness. For me. Telecaster neck is a happy place.









No need to look any further on the acoustic front.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

$2800 CDN and up... $4600 for the Strat with $4.75 worth of Cocobolo in the top... fucking LMAO


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They are overpriced, I agree--btu it's a cool idea--it's not something I;d consider a regular electric or acoustic--mire int he hybrid camp.

I kind of like them, but unlikely to buy one at that price.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Looks better as a jazzmaster, but why didnt they have a jazzmaster sound for it?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> I wish they'd come up with different shape for once. But it seems to be the way of the market that new shapes and designs are OK for some makers but others are trapped in the same old thing.


You're right, but it's not by their own choice. The masses scream bloody murder when companies like Fender and Gibson try to innovate. Granted, sometimes their innovations are completely off base (robotuners anyone). Only Fender has seemed to have escaped their ire lately with things like the parallel universe series. Probably because they didn't change much on the original lineup.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm curious about whether anyone has done any comparisons between the old Kramer/Ferrington guitars, the Taylor T5, and these Acoustasonics. For instance, how they feel as acoustics, comfort, playability, whether there are some body shapes that lend themselves better to this format than others, whether there are more and less optimal pickups or pickup positions, and so on.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't like any of the Acoustisonics. I think they are dreadfully overpriced. My reaction was, "$2000 for THAT?" 
No way.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Not a fan either. Incredibly overpriced. If I want an acoustic I’ll buy an actual acoustic tyvm.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Lemmo Demo of the Acoustasonic Jazzmaster:


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

These acoustisonic guitars are so stunning, I want one so badly that I don't care what it sounds like. Irrelevant. I have proven (to myself) there is NO electric GUITAR invented for which it can be said "sounds terrible"! Get yourself an old Zoom Fire 30 modelling amp, a cheap zoom multi effects pedal and you'll never have to experience tone dissatisfaction again. A good thing too because the acoustisonics or equivalent others are crazy expensive. YouTube voyeurism is the closest I'll get.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

LOL
Yah. Okay. If you say so.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

But... endorsements! 😁


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I dont like acoustic string that much, they dont last and are harder on the fingers. I would just buy a jazzmaster and put a pieizio in it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

just think of them as a hybrid & a different beast


----------

